# Wanted: Rex Baby in CT



## Lil_treasures_Ratties (Dec 6, 2007)

WANTED!

Country: USA
State/Region: Connecticut (fairfeild county)
City/Town: Danbury/Bethel/Newtown
Number of rats: 1
Gender: female prefered though male considered if hes "just right"
Age(s): baby-5months
Colours: Blue; any shade but sky/powder blue prefered, champagne, Lilac, mink, platinum, Black Eyed White, cinamon, fawn, Lynx
Markings: Merle or dalmation given preference, Siamese, varigated, Blaze, Masked.
Temperament: No biters or "lone rats"
Transport needed: i have epilepsy so VERY limited transportation, i can pick up in bethel,danbury, newtown, some areas of brookfeild ect but further a-feild id need delivery to one of those areas.
Preferred donation/cost: willing to spend up to $10, possibly a little more for a merle or dalmation though would prefer less.


----------



## calories (Dec 7, 2007)

I breed rex, I'm in Carmel, NY. I'd be able to meet somewhere in Danbury or possibly drop off. I have a agouti hooded rex female and black berk male available, and planned breeding that will possibly result in platinum/sky blue/BEW rex.


----------

